# How to turn off tap to click on laptop touchpad



## chicagobears (Aug 8, 2012)

My Acer Aspire V3-571G-6602's touchpad has an annoying tap on touchpad to act as left click. I can't seem to figure out how to disable it. I looked under mouse options and there was nothing to turn it off?
The touchpad is an ELAN PS/2 Port Smart-Pad
Does anyone know how to?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi,

do you have an thing by your clock for touchpad if so right click and deselect tap to click.


----------



## chicagobears (Aug 8, 2012)

when i right click on my touchpad icon near the clock the only options are "My Favorite Setting" and "Property of Touch-Pad". property just takes me to mouse options, where there isnt much and My Favorite Settings doesnt really do anything

EDIT: OK it was in the mouse settings under the ELAN tab, thanks though!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

your welcome, if all good you can mark the thread as solved above your first post under thread tools.


----------



## Tud (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi, I had the same problem here, searching around, I got the latest drivers from Acer, disabled all the ELAN features, and still had issues

I contacted Acer support and they were useless and just said to adjust the sensitivity, so don't waste your time waiting for them to get back to you.

The thing that fixed it for me was turning off "ClickLock" which was on the buttons tab of the general mouse configuration (not in the ELAN section)

This stopped the erratic behavior

Hope this helps people 

Cheers


----------



## jorgon (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi chicagobears
Sorry it took me over two years to answer.
This problem happened to me using a new Gigabyte tablet with attached keyboard and an Elan touchpad on the keyboard. Every time I brushed against the touchpad it was regarded as a left click and got me into all sorts of trouble!
Since the Elan driver does not give you the option of switching off single finger "tapping" (like Windows 8.1) this was driving me absolutely mad, and I planned to abandon the machine altogether if no solution could be found.
As it happened, I found this solution in another forum:-
From the "Start" screen in Windows 8.1 type regedit and run it. This is the registry editor.
Navigate to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Elantech\SmartPad
change Tap_Enable to 0
Restart
Only do this when you are fully compos mentis.


----------

